

Spore? Black & White? Meh. 'Creatures' creator working on new alife game? Nice. - KVFinn
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1508284443/grandroids-real-artificial-life-on-your-pc

======
KVFinn
If you missed Creatures, it was a series of games something like the Sims but
with a much more advanced biological simulation running underneath. It's been
over a decade and nothing since has even approached the ambition of these
games. The old games are available on gog.com.

The author's blog: <http://stevegrand.wordpress.com/>

------
endergen
Awesome submission title. I sir concur.

